# New car cleaning and care schedule



## Biscuit (6 mo ago)

Hi all, I'm after some advice on how to treat and then look after a new car. I don't have the budget to pay someone else but I do have time and the enthusiasm to do it myself. I'm not aiming to be a detailer, but I would like to keep my car looking good.

I already have the car (VW California). I have Meguirs car wash, decent mitts, clay, Meguirs wax and Turtle Wax Hybrid Solutions ceramic wet wax. I have wheel cleaner and interior stuff.

So, for the first wash I think it's wash, clay, Turtle Wax ceramic, is that right? What about ongoing? How do you clean the car weekly? Do you wax each time?

I don't mind buying other products, just need some advice on what to do first, what to do regularly and what to do once in a while.

Thank you!


----------



## Dany101” (6 mo ago)

My weekly routine is 
pre wash with auto finnesse citrus power or dynamite 
rinse off 
snow foam 2bucket method wash on wheels while snow foam is working 
then rinse off again 
2 bucket method wash again
then final rinse
And to dry I use a big boi blow r touch less car dryer 

I normally do a full detail when I get the car straight from Dealer.I wouldn’t do a decon every week probably every 3 weeks with fallout remover,tar etc.for waxing I use a good quality wax that will last 6 months and once that stops beading Ido the above including decon followed by a single stage to remove any marring the clay string has caused and then finish with a good wax


----------



## Biscuit (6 mo ago)

Dany101” said:


> My weekly routine is
> pre wash with auto finnesse citrus power or dynamite
> rinse off
> snow foam 2bucket method wash on wheels while snow foam is working
> ...


Thanks @Dany101” that's really helpful. Would you bother with something like the Turtle Wax Ceramic Wax or use just use a normal good Wax like Meguiars? I can't afford a professional ceramic treatment but reviews seemed to be good for the TW products.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

As long as you are getting some protection on there that's the main thing


----------



## Biscuit (6 mo ago)

Forsh said:


> As long as you are getting some protection on there that's the main thing


Thanks @Forsh. I find it really confusing which products to use when. I have the main parts nailed (I think) - wash, dry, clay, decontaminate, wax and I get polishing (but don't currently do it) but then when you add ceramic waxes I'm not clear whether you should wax before the ceramic wax or after it, or not at all.

After a weekly/regular wash, what do you use for a quick wax? ff the full/proper wax is done infrequently, is there a quick wax to basically remove any water marks that remain after washing without having to put in too much elbow grease?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I use Bilt Hamber AutoQD watered down as a drying aid - about 5% in a spray bottle, but is also more glossy in higher concentration

Bilt Hamber products have a very good reputation and because many of their products you can dilute, and end up using very little, they represent fantastic value





__





Award-Winning Car Detailing, Finishing and Surface Care Products | Rust Prevention and Rust Removal Products | Bilt Hamber Laboratories


Manufacturers of award winning car care products, including polish, lubricants, sealers, corrosion preservatives and rust removers. Buy our products online.




bilthamber.com


----------



## Dany101” (6 mo ago)

Biscuit said:


> Thanks @Dany101” that's really helpful. Would you bother with something like the Turtle Wax Ceramic Wax or use just use a normal good Wax like Meguiars? I can't afford a professional ceramic treatment but reviews seemed to be good for the TW products.


I have used the Auto finnesse caramics kiton my car from the day I collected it.I think the kit cost me about £140 all in and then another 7 hours to apply and then left in my garage and left overnight to cure.


----------

